

MagLev is Gemstone/S for Ruby: 6x-60x faster VM, OODB, and more... - gaika
http://blog.obiefernandez.com/content/2008/05/maglev-is-gemst.html

======
nickb
Can't wait! Avi Bryant is part of this team so I'm sure they will deliver
something amazing.

~~~
avibryant
I think I have to mod you up for that.

~~~
ben
Silly man.

------
ericb
What is maglev exactly? Googling for these items gets bogged down in the
results for their namesakes. Can someone 'splain this for me?

~~~
nickb
"MagLev... Ruby runtime based on Smalltalk VM"

[http://www.infoq.com/news/2008/04/maglev-gemstone-builds-
rub...](http://www.infoq.com/news/2008/04/maglev-gemstone-builds-ruby)

